# My PPK/S is going to the gunsmith...



## Mdnitedrftr

Im getting a little work done to my PPK/S. Some of it functional, some asthetic.

Barrel is getting throated, feed ramp is getting polished, sharp edges are getting rounded off, reshaping the beavertail, and some nice cherry grips.

Stay tuned. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

Standing by for range report and pictures.:watching:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Alright, I guess Im not getting the cherry grips, lol... well not yet anyway. Ajax is out of stock with them at the moment, so I ordered their black silver wood ones instead.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Get it carbon wrapped. Or better yet, let me do it. I'm eventually gonna do my P99c and P22.


----------



## submoa

Some pics of custom PPK/S for while u r waiting.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

^ The C&S PPK/S was what gave me the idea to do some work to the gun, haha.



fivehourfrenzy said:


> Get it carbon wrapped. Or better yet, let me do it. I'm eventually gonna do my P99c and P22.


What do you mean by carbon wrapped? Im not familar with it...


----------



## submoa

Mdnitedrftr said:


> What do you mean by carbon wrapped? Im not familar with it...


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Taking this stuff...










...and making your slide look like this...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I finally picked the gun up yesterday, haha. 

Ive fallen in love with the gun all over again. The gunsmith did a fantastic job.

As you can see, the sharper edges are rounded off including the sights, the beavertail is reshaped, and the new grips are installed. I know I said I was getting Cherry grips, but the company called me back to say they were out of stock on those, and only had the Black Silverwood left. I would have perferred Cherry, but I like these too.

















Here she is in her new home, a High Noon Split Decision









And some info for anyone who wants to know, Interarms grips WILL FIT the S&W version. I purchased the grips online that said they were made for S&W PPK/S, but when they got to the door, the package clearly said "Not for S&W". I called the company up and told them my story, and they said to try them out first, and if they didnt fit, send'em back. Sure enough, perfect fit.

It passed the "looks" test, now I gotta get it to the range and see how it does in the real test...


----------



## Baldy

Sure is a fine looking gem of a pistol you got there. If it shoots half as good as it looks your in high cotton for sure. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## MLB

Check the operation with the new grips. Sometimes they are not milled out deep enough and the trigger won't reliably reset. I think you'll like the longer (along the frame) grips. The stock plastic ones that stopped short of the backstrap seemed to concentrate the recoil. Mine continue on to the backstrap too, and it's a major improvement.

Very nice setup. Enjoy.


----------

